# Something funny in the editor on Android



## MossCommuter (17 Mar 2018)

Going back over a post to edit it, I mean by clicking into the text to change something, it hitsa but won't sometimes. I mean read that last sentence which I edited, it's supposed to say "goes a bit wonky"

Whole words get changed either side of the cursor.

I can't make it do it on demand and it could be a Google keyboard issue but I've only noticed it on cycle chat.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Mar 2018)

Are you using SwiftKey ?


----------



## MossCommuter (17 Mar 2018)

Google keyboard, stock Android bit the same sptoms


----------



## MossCommuter (17 Mar 2018)

That says "symptoms"


----------



## Salty seadog (17 Mar 2018)

I'm using Swype keyboard on an Android phone and when I press on a word to change it, the list of possibles comes up, I press the one I want to change it to but it often gives me something random. Just the last few days.


----------



## MossCommuter (17 Mar 2018)

Swype, SwiftKey and Google keyboard

CC is the common factor


----------



## mjr (17 Mar 2018)

Switch javascript off?


----------



## gaijintendo (17 Mar 2018)

It has gone bonkers for me too of late...


----------



## classic33 (18 Mar 2018)

Not just typing, links such as "Top" & "Quote" disappear at random.

Clicking on a link, from the page, to a thread can take you elsewhere.


----------



## gaijintendo (18 Mar 2018)

I get it where i type something incorrectly, hit the predicted word and it appends the correct word to the incorrect word, but the resulting word is the length of what it thought it would be.

E.g. 

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/mundane-news.209575/post-5157838


----------



## Katherine (18 Mar 2018)

I think it is an update issue and seems to be on all Xenforo sites. 

Try updating all your keyboard apps and restart your device.


----------



## jefmcg (18 Mar 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> CC is the common factor


Try adding a comment here 

When I had a similar problem, it also manifested in disqus. 



gaijintendo said:


> I get it where i type something incorrectly, hit the predicted word and it appends the correct word to the incorrect word, but the resulting word is the length of what it thought it would be.
> 
> E.g.
> 
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/mundane-news.209575/post-5157838


That sounds like the SwiftKey bug. You need to go to the play store and get the latest version.


----------



## MossCommuter (18 Mar 2018)

Katherine said:


> I think it is an update issue and seems to be on all Xenforo sites.
> 
> Try updating all your keyboard apps and restart your device.



Thanks Katherine; everything's up to date, I am a bit of an update obsessive



jefmcg said:


> Try adding a comment here
> 
> When I had a similar problem, it also manifested in disqus.



I can just see me getting in completely over my head over there, jeffers, but thanks for the idea.


----------



## jefmcg (18 Mar 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> I can just see me getting in completely over my head over there, jeffers, but thanks for the idea.


No, I think you miss understood. I wasn't suggesting you submit a comment, just try typing in the comment box and see if you get the same problem. You said the problem was only happening on CC, but I believe it is caused by a change in chrome, and is not a cc problem. 

Alternatively, you could try a different browser.


----------



## gaijintendo (18 Mar 2018)

jefmcg said:


> Try adding a comment here
> 
> When I had a similar problem, it also manifested in disqus.
> 
> ...


As with the @MossCommuter - stock Android keyboard ( except maybe on a Nexus phone, otherwise up to date).


----------



## jefmcg (18 Mar 2018)

gaijintendo said:


> As with the @MossCommuter - stock Android keyboard ( except maybe on a Nexus phone, otherwise up to date).


Ah, I didn't know that bug turned up with other keyboards. Well, apparently it's caused by a change to the Chrome browser, so the fix has to get a keyboard that has been updated since the chrome change, or to switch browsers.

(speculative, based on feedback from swiftkey)


----------



## Illaveago (24 Sep 2018)

I have been having problems with writing posts for ages, words have been altered and joined up writing has taken place at times by the insertion of extra letters. Some of the problem seems to point to the letters not being where they are on the touch screen. It would seem as though the underlying keyboard shifts to the right or left at times whilst the visible keyboard remains where it is. The outcome of which is that the wrong letters are printed, a bit like an Enigma machine. I use a Lenovo tablet.

Just to make a liar out of me it has behaved this time!


----------

